# [OOC] Star Wars: The Fall of Eraydia



## dpdx (May 27, 2003)

Around the beginning of June, I'll be firing up Adventure One of the Unifying Force Adventure Series: The Fall of Eraydia. This will be my first shot at DMing PbP, and at DMing SWRPG. 

_You have been warned._ 

If this doesn't scare you, read on:

The Fall of Eraydia is set on (you guessed it!) Eraydia, a planet of the Decimus Sector, Expansion Region, and takes place during the Rise of the Empire era, 6 months after the Battle of Geonosis, which puts it smack dab in the middle of the Clone Wars.

[This adventure is freely downloadable from swrpgnet.com, so if you plan on playing in it, for heaven's sake, don't read it!]

I'm looking for anywhere from three to five more players of 1st-level characters. I have one player already, but the adventure holds four to six.

Any race and class from the Revised Core Rulebook is acceptable, and there are no limits on either for the party. I have Coruscant and the Core Worlds, and the Eraydia supplement from swrpgnet.com, and you can use anything from those, as well. (Unfortunately, UAA is a little outside my budget, and still will be by the time I start this game.  )

[EDIT: *Since I'm allowing Pbartender to run his Xexto, even though I don't have the book it comes in, I'll be lenient on aliens. If you can show me a picture of him/her, and provide stats, and it doesn't look unbalanced, I'll allow it.*]

Use 28 Point Buy (aka, Planned Generation) to generate ability scores.  (I know the RCR says 25, but I like PCs a little meatier, the better to deal with stuff I throw at them.) You get max credits for your class.

If you're still interested, post here with the following:


Your stats, etc.
A background for your character, that places him/her on the Republic starship _Sanctuary_. For consistency's sake, you can presume to have boarded from Alderaan.
For Players starting as Jedi: A description of your Jedi training, including basic information on your Jedi Master.
I'll take up to the first five who post here with all that information by June 1st.

*Players so far:* 
eoghanbt: Jedi Guardian - race undetermined
Pbartender: Xexto Soldier
maddmic: Human Fringer (potential Force User?)
DonAdam: Cerean Jedi Consular
Toric_Arthendain: Wookiee Scout
Jaik: Human Scoundrel


----------



## Pbartender (May 27, 2003)

*Dobradenn, Xexto Gunslinger and Big Game Hunter*



> Dobradenn: Male Xexto Soldier 1; Init +8; Defense 18 (+1 size, +4 Dex, +3 class); Spd 6m; VP/WP 10/10; Atk +3 melee (2d4+1, vibrodagger), +6 ranged (3d4, sporting blaster pistol); SQ +2 species bonus to Climb checks; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +2; SZ S; FP 1; DSP 0; Rep +0; XP 0;
> 
> Str 12/+1, Dex 18/+4, Con 10/+0, Int 14/+2, Wis 14/+2, Cha 8/-1.
> 
> ...




All Xexto have an overwhelming penchant for danger.  For Dobradenn, it manifests itself in the form of big game hunting.  The only trouble is, as a tracker of any kind, Denny is less than mediocre.  He has, fortunately found an alternative style of hunting that has proven to be quite successful.  If he can't go find the animal, then he'll let the beast come to him.  Using snares pitfalls and explosives, he sets a trap... with himself as the bait.  Xextos are, of course, extraordinarily and universally appetizing to all manner of galactic predators.  Consequently, Denny's traps tend to attract the largest, most dangerous predators a planet has to offer.  The high explosive, home made booby traps he creates are normally enough to take down any beast that happens his way, but just in case, Denny always carries a brace of blasters with him.

Dobradenn has just spent a few weeks traveling with his cousin, who races in the Mid-Rim pod-racing circuits, and hunting an occasional viscious carnivore.  He has just recently depleted his supply of readily available credits, and is now passing through Alderaan on his way home.

A picture of a typical xexto...


----------



## dpdx (May 27, 2003)

I'll take him, Pbartender. Thanks, by the way, for the picture.

The _Sanctuary_
The _Sanctuary_ is a Republic Light Cruiser similar to the one used by Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan to get to Naboo at the beginning of Phantom Menace. The main differences are that a lot of the cargo space and diplomatic niceties have been removed to make more space for passengers.


----------



## maddmic (May 27, 2003)

I would be interested in playing.  Probably looking at a Jedi Guardian or Consular.  Also, I tried to go to swrpgnet.com to look for info on the world and the site isn't found.  Is that a good url, or do we even need to know much about the planet itself?


----------



## dpdx (May 27, 2003)

Actually, that might need a www in front of it. That site is blocked from work, so I can't verify it right now, but I think that's a valid url (WITH the www). I'll post a link to the World Guide later (in case you want it), but you'll be getting ample planet information throughout the adventure. In fact, the Unifying Force series (and this adventure in particular) is meant to familiarize players with the system.

So a Jedi is fine, as long as you get your stats, equipment, background, and 'Jedihood' posted before recruitment closes next week.


----------



## DonAdam (May 27, 2003)

I would like to play a Cerean Jedi Consular with a focus on healing. Here are the stats I whipped up:

Ka Jor: Adult Male Cerean, Jedi Consular 1; Init +3 (+1 Dex, +2 Species); Def 14 (+1 Dex, +3 Class); Spd 10m; VP/WP 9/12; Atk +0 melee (1d3, punch), +0 melee (2d8, crit 19-20, Lightsaber), +1 ranged (by weapon); SQ Deflect (Defense +1); SV Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +5; SZ M; FP: 2; Rep: +1; Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 12.

Equipment: 265 credits, Glow rod, Lightsaber, Medical Kit, Medpac x2, Recording rod

Skills: Computer Use +5, Diplomacy +5, Knowledge (Biology) +5, Knowledge (Jedi lore) +5, Knowledge (Medicine) +5, Read/Write Basic, Read/Write Cerean, Sense Motive +5, Speak Basic, Speak Bothese, Speak Calamarian, Speak Cerean, Speak Ithorese, Treat Injury +7

Force Skills: Affect Mind +5, Empathy +5, Heal Another +7, Illusion +5, Move Object +7

Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber), Force-Sensitive, Surgery, Weapons Group Proficiency (blaster pistols, simple weapons)

Force Feats: Alter

XP: 200

********
Ka Jor was born to Adron Jor, a former Zwei-do monk who left the order on bad terms when he fell in love with a Cerean woman named Orl Gardi, whom he took as his Bond Wife. The Zwei-do monks did not take well to this, and Adron had to sneak out of his mountain monastery home to be with her.

So enamored with Orl was Adron that he refused to take any honor wives. As a result, he was marginalized both by his former monastic brethren as well as the other local Cerean communities.
The family met further difficulty when Ka Jor's only sibling, his older brother, left to join the Zwei-do, greatly upsetting his father and mother.

Years later, Ka Jor's mother grew very ill. Adron did not have the skill with the Force necessary to save her, and the technological backwardness of the Cereans made it impossible to get the needed supplies legally. He went to several of the Outsider Citadels, trying to procure what he needed on the black market. When he had finally found it, he was arrested by Cerean authorities. This enraged him, and all his grief and anxiety from the sickness of his Bond Wife culminated in raw anger.

He lashed out with the Dark Side against the police, but was still captured, losing the rare and expensive medication that might save his beloved Orl. He busted out of prison, but by the time he returned home it was too late. She had passed away. Ka Jor's older brother Kido had returned home to try and heal her, but the Zwei-do know little of such things. Kido sensed the dark side within his father, and an argument broke out that led to a fierce battle.

Again calling upon the Dark Side, Adron bested his son, but did not kill him.  He then fled back to the Outsider Citadel where he had been arrested, intent on taking his revenge on the police there with his newfound power.  After several police deaths, the Cereans called on a Jedi diplomat visiting their planet to settle the problem.

Tarsk Cro'thal, a bothan Jedi, tracked down and confronted Adron. The resulting battle cost Adron his life.  When he learned of his two children, Tarsk went to Adron's home. He found the very young Ka Jor attempting to mend his brother's wounds. Tarsk, though not an especially skilled healer, was able to help Kido along.

Ka Jor asked Tarsk to take him along when the bothan left to go back to Coruscant. He wanted to learn the Jedi way so that he could help people and stop things like this from happening again. Tarsk reluctantly agreed, sensing the potential within the boy.

It was an odd combination, to say the least. Tarsk was a very slick talker, willing to let others believe any falsehoods they wish to achieve the Jedi order's goals. Ka is uncomfortable with deception, but will use it any dire straits, having seen it accomplish great good at the hands of his master.  Nonetheless, they both agreed on one fundamental point: violence is always and everywhere a last resort. Tarsk also taught Ka some valuable diplomatic skills for avoiding combat in the first place.

Every waking moment that Ka did not spend in training was spent learning medicine from a medical droid at the Jedi Temple and the secrets of healing from those more learned than Tarsk. He quickly surpassed his master in this field.

Ka Jor is almost always ready to excuse someone's actions as a result of their environment rather than faulting them for making bad choices. His family was trapped between the expectations of two social groups. Compounded with the disease of his mother and the backwardness of the Cerean view of technology, Ka Jor cannot help but think that his father was not completely responsible for his own actions. Rather, he was more a victim of fate.

By making life better for others, Ka Jor hopes to relieve the pressure mounting on them to make the bad choices his father did. He realizes that he cannot help everybody, but will always put others before himself. His greatest fault is that, though he is often cautious, as long as he feels he can control the situation he will forgive an indefinite number of times.
********
Tarsk and Ka Jor can be on Alderaan on a diplomatic mission, but I don't know what kind of ship it is that we are supposed to be on.

By the way, I based much of this on the Secrets of Cerea download from swrpgnetwork.


----------



## dpdx (May 27, 2003)

Consider yourself in, DonAdam. By the time Ka Jor qualifies for Jedi Healer, I might even have the book!

[The basic background is fine for now. I'll eventually need basics  (name, race and location) for your Jedi Master.]

I'll also take this opportunity to drop the subtle hint that other classes are available, and can be fun to play! 

So, so far we have three Jedi, and one Soldier. There are two slots open, and any race/class combination from the RCR (or that passes muster with me) will work.

I'll be editing my first post to account for the new folks.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 28, 2003)

Okay dpdx, I'd like to sign up.  I'm looking at a Wookiee Scout, if that would work.

Toric


----------



## Pbartender (May 28, 2003)

I've edited a short blurb about Denny and what he's doing in the Alderaan system.  Fairly short and sweet, but he's a pretty straightforward guy.  If you need more than that, let me know.

I envision him as the Star Wars version of a turn of the century adventurer.  You know the sort I'm talking about...  Some british chap dressed in khaki with a monocle, a pith helmet and an elephant gun wandering about Africa or India looking for an animal to shoot.  Sits around in the gentleman's club telling extraordinary stories about his misadventures on the sub-continent, and so on and so forth.

I'll gear him up once I get off of work.


----------



## Jaik (May 28, 2003)

I'd like to jump in on this with a human scoundrel (gambler), hopefully reminiscent of Maverick and the lighter side of Doc Holliday.  I'll have complete stats and a background by this time tomorrow.


----------



## dpdx (May 28, 2003)

Toric and Jaik, you're in! That takes care of it, then!

I feel honored to have two excellent SW PbP DMs (including my own, thanks, Toric!) joining my first effort. I'm sure you folks will keep me straight; thanks in advance.

My friend eoghanbt should be along shortly (in fact, he's also a SW DM, albeit in the D6 era, way back when), to post his character.

I'll update the first post (and title) in a minute, but first, some basics. I'm taking a piece of style from each of the PbP DMs I'm playing with, so bear with me:

*Pace of Game:* Slow, maybe two rounds of posting a week; I may post more often, but you folks dictate the pace of the game, and are not obligated to keep up with me. I love PbP, so I'll post a lot. Sometimes it'll just be for chewing scenery.

*Absence of Players:* This is the vacation season, so I expect folks will be gone, sometimes for weeks at a time. If you can let me know in advance, do. (Post here.) Leave instructions for how you'd like your PC to act on autopilot. I'll do my best to follow them. On the other hand, if you want to bail, say so, and we'll write your critter out of the plot, and possibly replace him with another.

*Dice Rolls:* I'll do 'em, or you can paste links of your rolls from any of several online die rollers (Google "online die roller" to get some) that store results.

*Maps:* Will be posted whenever you enter combat, the best way I know how, and kept updated by me, round to round (except for space combat). Feel free to modify the map as your PC takes actions, if necessary.

*Rat-bastardliness:* I'm not experienced or smart enough to be a rat-bastard, but I don't fudge rolls, and I don't tone down Encounter Level. You got 28 points and max credits because you deserve a fighting chance to win against whatever is in this adventure; what you do with that is up to you and the dice.

Any other questions, post em, pm me, or email me. I'll open the IC thread this coming Sunday. Have your final sheets/backgrounds edited by then, as I'll be weaving them liberally into the story.

This is gonna be a lot of fun for me. Hope it is for you, too.


----------



## maddmic (May 28, 2003)

*Character*

*Character Name:*  Poggresh Nak'Yur  (aka Pog)
*Class:*  Fringer
*Species:*  Human

*Description:* 

Forthcoming

*Background:*

          Sebulba had told Pog that if he ever set foor on Tatooine again, he'd be fed to Jabba's rancor.  That did not sit too well with the diminutive man, so he left the planet on the first ship he could find.  He had suggested to his wookie friend Yrshkak, that he do the same, but Sebulba's other mechanic had a mind of his own.  It hadn't been Pog's fault that Sebulba lost to that human slave.  It was just a little dumb luck and some brilliant racing by that kid.  Still the Dug had threatened Pog's life saying that he was responsible for some malfunction with the stabilizers that caused him to wreck his pod towards the end of the race.  

          Pog had left Tatooine on the first ship he could find.  This ship was headed to Alderaan, but the small human didn't care as long as he wasn't where Sebulba could get to him.  Luckily, Poggresh had profited from many of the Dug's victories and managed to keep his winnings a secret from his employer.  Being the chief mechanic had no meaning to Sebulba thought that he was due a share of your winnings as a sort of tribute.  Once on Alderaan, Pog lived a pretty good life, but got caught up in the lavish lifestyle and soon drained his funds.  It soon became evident that he would have to find work again due to his unluck at many a Sabbac table.  Not knowing what else to do, he soon applied for and got an engineering job aboard the Republic starship _Sanctuary_ which was leaving Alderaan the following day.

*-Stats-*

Str:  10 
Dex:  16 (+3)
Con:  14 (+2)
Int:  12 (+1)
Wis:  12 (+1)
Cha:  10

Vitality:  10
Wounds:  14
Defense:  18
Speed:  10 meters
Init:  +3

*-Saves-*

Fortitude: 4  
Reflex:  4
Will:  1

*-Attack Bonus-*

Melee:  0
Ranged:  +3

*-Skills-*

Gamble:  4 ranks +1 wis = +5
Hide:  1 rank +3 dex = +4
Knowledge: Engineering:  3 ranks +1 int = +4
Knowledge: Physics:  2 ranks +1 int = +3
Knowledge: Technology:  3 ranks +1 int = +4
Listen:  3 ranks +1 wis = +4
Pilot:  3 ranks +3 dex = 6
Profession: Mechanic:  2 ranks +1 wis = +3
(Bonus skill) Repair:  4 ranks +1 int +2 gearhead +2 tools = 9
Search:  3 ranks +1 int = +4
Spot:  4 ranks +1 wis = +5

*-Languages-*

Basic
Wookie
Dug

*-Feats-*

*Weapon Group (Primative)
*Weapon Group (Simple)
(bonus) Weapon Group (Blaster Pistols)
Gearhead
Armor Prof. Light

*= Starting feat

*-Equipment-*

Weapons:
Blaster Pistol - 500  @ 1kg

Gear:
Blast Helmet & Vest - 500  @ 3kg
All-temperature Cloak - 100  @ 1.5kg
Comlink - 200  @ .1kg
Glow Rod x2 - 20  @ 2kg
Grappling Spike Launcher - 50  @ .3kg
Liquid Cable Dispenser - 25  @ .2kg
Medpac x2 - 200  @ 2 kg
Power Pack x5 - 125  @ .5kg
Tool Kit - 250  @ 1kg


Total Weight carried - 11.6kg

30 credits


----------



## Pbartender (May 28, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *I feel honored to have two excellent SW PbP DMs (including my own, thanks, Toric!) joining my first effort.*




Who?    

Denny is geared up.


----------



## dpdx (May 28, 2003)

Oh, don't be so damn coy.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 29, 2003)

Character Name: Kerraccor
Class: Scout 1
Species: Wookiee

Description: 

Kerraccor stands 2.1 meters in height and weighs 130 kgs.  His thick fur is a medium brown color but is streaked in spots with black.  His eyes are light brown.  He wears a bandolier across his chest to carry his bowcaster quarrels.  He is rarely seen without his bowcaster, passed down to him by his own father.  Kerraccor is very young for a Wookiee, only 22 years old.

Background:

Kerraccor was born on Kashyyyk in the city of Rwookrrorro.  He was a very restless youngster however and was soon wandering off to explore the areas of Kashyyyk near the city.  As he got older, he began to range further from Rwookrrorro.  He got to know the terrain, the creatures and plantlife, as well as the dangers of his home planet.  He also developed an interest in fixing things, starting with small electronic devices, and eventually graduating to spaceships.  Soon his curiousity and wandering nature got the best of him and he signed on as a mechanic on a freighter running cargo all over the galaxy.  During this time, he saw very little of the galaxy as he was always working on the ship.  He rarely disembarked at the many ports of call that the ship visited.  He did begin to learn other skills however, such as how to fly ships and how to navigate the hyperspace lanes of the galaxy.  Recently he landed the job of co-pilot on the Republic Cruiser Sanctuary.

Kerraccor is extremely curious about things.  He is also restless and is unhappy sitting in one place for too long.  Flying around the galaxy helps to keep his wanderlust in check.  Kerraccor is quick to anger, even more so than many of his species.  His temper got him into frequent trouble as a younger child and he has been trying of late to keep it in check.  He is also extremely loyal to those he has come to call friend.

-Stats-

Str: 18 (+4)
Dex: 12 (+1)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 10 (+0)
Cha: 8 (-1)

Vitality: 10
Wounds: 14
Defense: 13
Speed: 10 meters
Init: +1

-Saves-

Fortitude: +3 
Reflex: +2
Will: +1

-Attack Bonus-
BAB: +0
Melee: +4
Ranged: +1

-Skills-

Astrogate: 4 ranks +1 int = +5
Climb: 1 rank +4 str +2 wookie bonus = +7
Computer Use: 4 ranks, +1 int = +5
Hide: 2 ranks +1 dex = +3
Intimidate: 0 ranks -1 cha +4 wookie bonus = +3
Jump: 1 rank +4 str = +5
Listen: 2 ranks +0 wis = +2
Move Silently: 2 ranks +1 dex = +3
Pilot: 2 ranks +1 dex = +3
Repair: 4 ranks +1 int +2 tool kit = +7
Search: 2 ranks +1 int = +3
Spot: 2 ranks +0 wis = +2
Survival: 2 ranks +1 int = +3

-Feats-

*Weapon Group (Blaster Rifles)
*Weapon Group (Simple)
*Weapon Group (Blaster Pistols)
Starship Operation (Space Transports)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bowcaster)

*= Starting feat

-Languages-

Basic (read/write and understand only)
Shyriiwook (read/write and speak)

-Racial Abilities-

Wookie Rage
Extraordinary Recuperation

-Equipment-

Weapons:
Bowcaster - 1500 @ 8kg
Bowcaster Quarrels (30) - 1200 @ 3kg
Knife - 25 @ 1kg

Gear:
Tool Kit - 250 @ 1kg

Total Weight carried - 13kg

25 credits


----------



## Jaik (May 29, 2003)

This was such a great format, I just had to steal it...

Character Name: Hiru Hanachi
Class: Scoundrel
Species: Human

Description: 
Working...

Background:
Briefly, the Galaxy loves Hiru.  He's got the lookds, he's got the smarts, and he's got the skills.  Of course, his ability to find trouble is only bested by his ability to find his way out of it.  Between a carefree attitude, a quick wit, and a faster mouth, gambling came naturally.  Hiru has managed to pick up a wide variety of skills from a wider variety of acquaintances over the last few years.  Life has been smooth sailing, pushed along by a streak of good luck.  Unfortunately, three systems back, Hiru had to shoot his way out of a bad spot brought on by a streak of good luck (too good, some thought) three systems back and has been taking the first ship out of each port he lands in.  He ran out of cash for transport on Alderaan but was able to talk his way into a job on a passenger ship taking care of the passengers.  Now he just has to lay low and stay out of trouble for a couple ports of call...

-Stats-

Str: 8 (-1)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 10 (+0)
Int: 16 (+3)
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha: 14 (+2)

Vitality: 6
Wounds: 10
Defense: 14 (2 class, 2 dex)
Speed: 10 meters
Init: +2

-Saves-

Fortitude: +0
Reflex: +4
Will: +1

-Attack Bonus-

Melee: -1
Ranged: +2

-Skills-

Appraise: 1 + 3 int = +4
Balance: 2 + 2 dex = +4
Bluff: 4 + 2 cha +2(trick) = +8
Disable Device: 1 + 3 int = +4
Escape Artist: 2 + 2 dex = +4
Gamble: 4 +1 wis +2(trick) = +7
Gather Information: 2 + 2 cha = +4
Hide: 2  + 2 dex = +4
Knowledge: Streetwise: 3 + 3 int = +6
Listen: 2 +1 wis = +4
Move Silently: 2 + 2 dex = +4
Search: 2 + 3 int = +5
Sense Motive: 2 + 1 wis = +3
Sleight of Hand: 4 + 2 dex = +6
Spot: 4 +1 wis = +5
Tumble: 4 + 2 dex = +6
Empathy: 2 + 1 wis = +3
Enhance Ability: 1 + 0 con = +1
Friendship: 2 + 2 cha = +4

(I'm really hoping that the sense motive, empathy, and maybe sleight of hand can help me out in the gambling arena...)


-Feats-

*Weapon Group (Simple)
*Weapon Group (Blaster Pistols)
Force-Sensitive
Trick: +2 on Bluff and Gamble checks

*= Starting feat

-Class Abilities-
Illicit Barter (+5 on Diplomacy checks to buy illicit goods)

-Equipment-

Weapons:
Knife 25crd, 1kg
Hold-Out Blaster 300crd, 0.5kg
Blaster Pistol (in luggage) 500 crd, 1kg

Gear:
Datapad 1,000crd, 3kg
2 energy cells 20crd, -kg
1 power pack 25crd, 0.1kg
Wardrobe 200crd
Gambling equipment 200crd

715 credits


----------



## dpdx (May 29, 2003)

Okay, I'm going over characters for the first time, and it seems:

Denny's over by a point on abilities; by my math, 14 14 12 14 13 10 (the abilities before racial mods) adds up to 29. Knocking down any single stat by one should do it. Don't forget to adjust any affected skill bonuses accordingly, but otherwise, it looks great.

Kerracor's 6 Charisma is going to be extremely interesting in this adventure. That stat is also just begging to be explained in the background.

Hiro looks great for stats and background, but congratulations go to his player for a picture that is both extremely funny and extremely wrong at the same time. (Ha ha! Now change it. )

Pog looks good to go - thought you might be taking Force Sensitive for a minute. Need background.

Ka will be adventuring without Tarsk, but that's an excellent background and Jedi history.

eoghanbt promises to post on time.

I'll open the IC thread with the prologue info on Sunday.

Remember, the _Sanctuary_ is a capital ship, a light cruiser similar to the transport Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan used to get to Naboo in the Phantom Menace, but converted to hold more passengers.


----------



## maddmic (May 29, 2003)

dpdx,

Quick question about what time frame we're working with.  I have ideas for Pog's background, but they would need to occur after Episode I.  Also, is it possible that Pog could be working on this cruiser instead of being a passenger?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 29, 2003)

I edited Kerraccor's sheet.  Lowered his Wisdom from 12 to 10 and raised his Charisma from 6 to 8.  I'll still explain it in his background but 8 is a little less harsh than 6.  And a Wisdom of 10 instead of 12 only lowered his  Will save by 1 and lowered two skill bonuses by 1.

Toric


----------



## dpdx (May 29, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> *dpdx,
> 
> Quick question about what time frame we're working with.  I have ideas for Pog's background, but they would need to occur after Episode I.  Also, is it possible that Pog could be working on this cruiser instead of being a passenger? *



6 months after the Battle of Geonosis would make it after Episode II, even, so you're OK.

And, sorry, yes, you're ALL working on the _Sanctuary_.

[_edit:_ also, this ship, like many of its type, has no weapons. you may slot yourselves into co-pilot, sensors, comms, engineering, and passenger supervision positions.]


----------



## Pbartender (May 29, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *Okay, I'm going over characters for the first time, and it seems:
> 
> Denny's over by a point on abilities; by my math, 14 14 12 14 13 10 (the abilities before racial mods) adds up to 29. *




Oops... typo.  Fixed.



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *6 months after the Battle of Geonosis would make it after Episode II, even, so you're OK.
> 
> And, sorry, yes, you're ALL working on the Sanctuary.
> 
> [edit: also, this ship, like many of its type, has no weapons. you may slot yourselves into co-pilot, sensors, comms, engineering, and passenger supervision positions.] *




Hrm...

I'll have to think about that.  Outside of gunnery, Denny isn't incredibly useful on a starship.

~~

Ok...  I've changed Denny slightly to make him a little more useful aboard a ship.  I dropped his Cha by 2 (I can't see anyone listening to his pedantic ramblings for very long) and raised his Wis by 2.  I moved his ranks in Craft (blasters) into Treat Injury (sometimes he's just not quick enough with the blaster, or he sits a little too close to those explosives), and split his Climb ranks between astrogate, computer use, pilot and repair (he's just beginning to learn the rudimentary skills of a space hand).

If it's alright with you his primary job aboard ship will be that of ship's security...  Ever since that fiasco at Naboo, every Federation diplomatic vessel has been assigned a "Marine" for security purposes.  After that, he can step in as the medical assistant for the ship's doctor, or just a general spacehand, assisting anyone who needs a hand.

He orignally hired on temporarily to pay for his fare home, but is beginning to enjoy the life of a spacer, and may stick around for a while.


----------



## dpdx (May 29, 2003)

Wow, Pbartender, you didn't have to do all that...

That goes for all of you, incidentally. You do not have to tailor your stats, or your background, for shipboard duty. (Not all of the adventure takes place in space.) 

I will find you a job on that ship. These are desperate times for the Republic, so you may find yourself qualified for something even if you're not exactly _qualified_, know what I mean?


----------



## DonAdam (May 29, 2003)

Can I assume that they would need at least one medic on the ship? I put myself with Tarsk because I assumed that they wouldn't need a medic on Alderaan, but I figure one would fit in on a Republic ship.


----------



## Pbartender (May 29, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *Wow, Pbartender, you didn't have to do all that...
> 
> That goes for all of you, incidentally. You do not have to tailor your stats, or your background, for shipboard duty. (Not all of the adventure takes place in space.) *




It's quite alright...  Don't worry about it.  He was built for a completely different game, remember.  I was going to adjust his stats anyway, and the skills he lost were by no means essential to his character.



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *I will find you a job on that ship. These are desperate times for the Republic, so you may find yourself qualified for something even if you're not exactly qualified, know what I mean? *




Precisely my reason behind putting a single rank into each of the "spacer" skills.  He's certainly no expert, but he knows just enough to be useful, should they need him to help out.


----------



## dpdx (May 30, 2003)

DonAdam said:
			
		

> *Can I assume that they would need at least one medic on the ship? I put myself with Tarsk because I assumed that they wouldn't need a medic on Alderaan, but I figure one would fit in on a Republic ship. *




A medic would be fine. We've got all the NPCs we need, though, so Tarsk will not be boarding. Jedi Masters are needed for more important tasks surrounding this conflict, so Ka will definitely find himself to be not the only Padawan who has been sent on a mission without his Master...


----------



## eoghanbt (Jun 2, 2003)

*My character, At last*

Name: Tilon Wa-Hael         Race: Human
Class: Jedi Guardian    Wounds: 13   Vitality: 11
Force Points: 2


Attributes:
STR 10  DEX 14
CON 13  INT 12
WIS 14  CHA 13

Feats
Force Sensitive    Control Dodge  Deflect (Defense +1) High Culture
Saves <aggregated>
Will +3 Ref +4 Fort +3

Skills
Battlemind 1 Force Defence 1 Force Stealth 2
Heal Self 2 Enhance Ability 3 Empathy 1 Profession (Entertainer) 2
Climb 2 Jump 2 Tumble 2 Pilot 1 Computer Use 1 Balance 3

Defensive Bonus (aggregated) +5/+6 vs dodge opponent.

Equipment
Lightsaber
Hold-out blaster
All-temperature Cloak
Liquid Cable Dispenser
Glow Rod
Comlink 
Blunt-tipped knives (Performance Prop)
Credit Chip
325 credits


Background
Tilon Wa-Hael has led a somewhat schizophrenic life. Born into a relatively prosperous Correllian trading clan, he demonstrated an almost preternatural aptitude for gymnastics and acrobatics. He was apprenticed at the age of seven to a prestigious School for performers. During a visit to Coruscant, his blind-folded highwire knife throwing act was seen as obvious indications of talent with the Force by a group of Jedi Masters in the audience; Tilon enrolled at the Jedi Temple and continued a slightly different course of study.  He had difficulty concentrating and taking his studies seriously, but did manage to exhibit enough raw talent to inspire hope that he will eventually develop the seriousness and gravity required of a Jedi Knight.
  Now 19, he has spent just a year as the Padewan learner of Master Las Zal-Hen, another Corellion, tho' of somewhat more advanced age and experience. As part of his training, Tilon has been dispatched to deliver a message to an old friend of Master Zal-Hen.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 2, 2003)

Okay, while Tilon adds the last couple of things to his equipment list, I'll get the IC thread started!

We'll continue to chat most OOC/metagame stuff here, but if it's brief, just encase it in [OOC brackets], and you can post it with your IC post.

We're going to have some fun! Thanks for helping me with my first go!


----------



## eoghanbt (Jun 2, 2003)

*Gah*

Just found out I can't edit my post...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 2, 2003)

dpdx,

I know I still need a background for Kerraccor but as I've just returned from a cookout and have had a few beers, I'm pretty tired right now.  I'm off to bed but I will get a background up sometime tomorrow.

Toric


----------



## dpdx (Jun 2, 2003)

E'an: If the board is denying you the ability to edit your posts, just post again with the remaining stuff.

Toric: That's fine, just add your background later.

Everyone: I've added the IC thread in Playing the Game. Remember to check the "Email Notification" on your first post so you can subscribe.


----------



## eoghanbt (Jun 2, 2003)

*Additional Stuff*

Wound Points: 13
  Vitality: 11

  Credits: 325

  Additional Item for equipment: 
  Cred chip

   Force Points: 2 <?>


----------



## dpdx (Jun 2, 2003)

Yep, 2. 1 for starting out, 1 for Force Sensitive.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Gah*



			
				eoghanbt said:
			
		

> *Just found out I can't edit my post... *




What's the error message?

Try sending an email to Piratecat, if you haven't already.  Or post about it in the Meta forums.  He'll be glad to help you out.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 2, 2003)

I already started a thread about it, and no sooner did I, then it came to me - perhaps E'an's clicking the wrong edit button? The edit button's at the bottom of each message; if you click the one on top, that's someone else's message - usually.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 2, 2003)

Jaik said:
			
		

> *Hiru's eyes race deperately across the scanner controls, searching desperately for the "Jam Enemy Sensors" button.  "Too many holovids, Hiru...Okay, they can see us, but we can see THEM."  Hiru turned his attention back to the scanner display, trying to find a safer route to the surface. *




Just as a reminder, everyone should double check the starship section of the RCRB.  There is a section all about what you can do with the different ship's systems.  

Hiru, for example, with a successful Computer Use check, can either use the sensors to "lock on" to an enemy target and give our guns a bonus to attack (too bad we don't have any guns  ), or he can use the sensors to "jam" an enemy's targeting sensors, providing our ship with a bonus to defense.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 2, 2003)

Hmm, maybe next round, then...


----------



## dpdx (Jun 2, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Just as a reminder, everyone should double check the starship section of the RCRB.  There is a section all about what you can do with the different ship's systems.
> 
> Hiru, for example, with a successful Computer Use check, can either use the sensors to "lock on" to an enemy target and give our guns a bonus to attack (too bad we don't have any guns  ), or he can use the sensors to "jam" an enemy's targeting sensors, providing our ship with a bonus to defense. *



Excellent point, Pbartender, and one I should have mentioned IC. 

BTW, anyone can edit their actions until all have posted, in case you've got a better idea about what you'd rather do, or what you're doing doesn't make sense in light of what someone else is doing.

That's the beauty of PbP; you never "take your hand off" until the action has moved on.[/neglectful gm]

[edit: Jaik, I'll rule that Hiru finds that button, and you'll get your Computer Use check this round, before the droids have a chance to fire again.]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 3, 2003)

Description, background and personality have been posted for Kerraccor.

Toric


----------



## dpdx (Jun 3, 2003)

Looks great, Toric!

(Over on the IC thread, it's your turn.  Soon as you post, I'll post for the next round.)


----------



## dpdx (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, at least for this current combat (if you can call it that, what with you guys flying an unarmed ship), I'm gonna need to make some decisions. This post is to warn you that in the interest of keeping this interesting for everybody, some of the rulings are not exactly going to subscribe to SWRPG canon.

This will be to your benefit, as it will increase options available to you during combat.

The RCR are pretty linear when it comes to crew roles, and not only does this make the current scene boring for all but a few people, but it severely lessens the party's ability to survive this combat (and that would suck, since it's only the first one in this adventure). So I'm going to be flexible when it comes to what you can do, by adding to what's at your console.

The UFAS seeks constructive criticism and innovation when it comes to how these adventures play out. Well, at least in this run, they're going to get both.

So when you post actions IC, feel perfectly free to think outside the book, as several of you already have done. Keep in mind, too, that some of you are going to be more useful on the ground than you are in the ship (that's you, Jedi).

Hope you're still enjoying.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 10, 2003)

Okay, normally I'm the second or third guy to say "pay no attention to the man behind the curtain," but I've got to share with you some of these rolls. (Don't kill me.  )

As I alluded to IC, Denny got 21, 22 on his Computer Use checks for shields, entitling him to 4d10 both times for shield points. The second roll was heart-breaking: ALL 1s.

But that wasn't the end of it. The module says to roll Shom's +9 pilot check vs. DC 35, and roll fort saves for every entity against the remainder to see who gets crash damage. Shom rolled 18, which added to his +9 Pilot leaves everybody with a Fort Save of 8 to make or suffer 2d4 VP.

Most of the hardier PCs in this adventure have a +3 to Fort, and even those who don't, like the refugees, or Denny, had no trouble beating an 8 on the d20.

However, Kerracor, arguably the toughest PC in the bunch, who only needed a 5 to escape getting the wind knocked out of him, rolls a 3.

Go figure. Dice is weird.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 17, 2003)

*Tilon and the STAP*

[*GM Note*: I rolled a ranged attack at the STAP, which hit with Tilon's augmented DEX. I then rolled opposed strength checks (at +0 vs. +0), since there's no documentation on what the effective weight of a STAP is when afloat. Tilon can try again next round, and if he wins, the STAP will move 5m closer. Once the STAP gains forward momentum (i.e., Tilon wins one strength check), Tilon can pull 5m per round without having to win a strength check each time. After the strength check plus two rounds, the STAP will be where Tilon can board it, if necessary. 

Others with higher strength can attempt the strength check, as well, but players who pull will be in the line of fire of the 2nd STAP (if it's not dealt with first).

The liquid cable is rated for 500kg, so it will not break.]


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 19, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *- Third, Shom's authority over the group ended when the ship 'landed'. He'll be as helpful as he can, and generally serve as my device to keep things moving when the plot itself does not, but the decisions are yours to make. *




Sorry if we've been mistaken about that...  It wasn't entirely clear in-game.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 19, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Sorry if we've been mistaken about that...  It wasn't entirely clear in-game. *



You're absolutely right about that, and he'll try to make it clear through action henceforth - what the heck happened to our posts?


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 24, 2003)

Hey Boss...

Can we get stats for the STAPs?  Doesn't look like they are in the Core Rulebook.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 27, 2003)

Um, if you've got the RCR, PBartender, check page 237. The Seps seem to be buying a lot of their stuff from the Baktoid Armor Workshop lately. 

I'll give you this much up front, though. They've only got 10 armor points. They're pretty flimsy little airbikes, what with the thrust and power they've got to generate to fire a blaster cannon, but I bet that blaster cannon goes through, say, bladegrass pretty well (that is, if Alice can't charm the gormalok.).


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 27, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *Um, if you've got the RCR, PBartender, check page 237. The Seps seem to be buying a lot of their stuff from the Baktoid Armor Workshop lately.
> *




I'll double check...  Maybe I just missed it.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 27, 2003)

Found it...  Silly me, I was looking in the 'Vehicles' Chapter.


----------



## eoghanbt (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm back from roadtrip..


----------



## DonAdam (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm headed to GenCon tomorrow, so I won't be able to post until next Tuesday probably.

Standing actions: If the rope thing works, Ka Jor will be looking for more rope. Other than that, he's always looking out for the refugees.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 30, 2003)

Okay, now that everyone is back from GenCon (I saw the picture - congratulations, DonAdam!), the blasting - er, the game - starts tonight!


----------

